# why i am selling my paphs



## ehanes7612 (Dec 2, 2013)

453 La Vingtaine
443 Evening Blaze
445 Waunakee Wonder 'High Point' HCC x Waunakee Sunset


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2013)

Chuck Acker addiction!


----------



## bullsie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 2, 2013)

I am getting a lot tomorrow... I can't remember how many Chuck said he was sending, but I'm thinking at least 9 different crosses. Going to need to take out a second mortgage to pay for the flasks and for the addition to the barn that I'll need to grow them out in. *grin*

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2013)

littlefrog said:


> I am getting a lot tomorrow... I can't remember how many Chuck said he was sending, but I'm thinking at least 9 different crosses. Going to need to take out a second mortgage to pay for the flasks and for the addition to the barn that I'll need to grow them out in. *grin*
> 
> Rob


Hmmm -- better look at your own rules. :evil:


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are some very healthy seedlings. I should be getting some tomorrow or Wednesday. I hope they are as nice as your plants. 

Mike


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like Chuck is going to have some spending money for christmas... :rollhappy:


----------



## silence882 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great looking seedlings!

I have 2 flasks arriving from Chuck on Wednesday. From the sounds of things he must have spent most of his weekend packing boxes...

--Stephen


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2013)

Goooood reason and great looking seedlings.


----------



## limuhead (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got an email from Chuck. 2more flasks in the mail, a compot of kovachii's will have to wait until my new batch is ready. I think I have gotten about a half dozen or more flaks from him in the last year, maybe more. All of them have been top shape...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, Chuck is my favorite souurce for flasks,. Now I have to either get out there to get mature plants or find someone who has grown out the crosses I want.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 3, 2013)

Just for kicks, here is my box from Chuck today.

443 - Evening Blaze
444 - Twilight 'Rising Rocket' x dalessandroi
446 - Acker's Ballerina x besseae v. flavum
450 - Sunset Magic
457 - Twilight x Acker's Ballerina
458 - besseae v. flavum
460 - Asuko Fischer x Waunakee Sunset
462 - Autumn Fire x manzurii
464 - Acker's Starlight x kovachii
465 - Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
476 - besseae v flavum x manzurii
And the PK are kovachii, of course.

I will now stop buying flasks until sometime in the 2020 growing season...


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 3, 2013)

So what's your plan for these seedlings? Will you leave them in the bundles for a while or pot them out? How do you typically handle them? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 3, 2013)

My plan? Kind of snuck up on me, so I don't have mix ready. Soaking some now. 

Will leave them in bundles for a few more days at least, until the mix is ready. Usually I pot each cross out into two (sometimes three) 'clumps' in 3.5 - 4" pots. I don't try to separate the plants into individuals, I just break the clump along some sort of natural fault line and pot them up. I group all those pots into trays, and put a humidity dome over the top. My domes have vents, I'll start with them just a little open and open them a bit more every week, eventually I'll take the domes off (a month or so). Since it is winter, they will stay on my heating mats for a few months. 

If these are like some of the last phrag flasks I worked with, they'll be ready for individual pots in less than 6 months. Biggest threat is not rot or drying out, it is the damn slugs and bush snails.

I've been flask crazy recently... Just potted to individual pots 8 or so different paph species compots from flasks I bought in the spring from Orchid Inn. And I have 6 or seven older flasks from Chuck at various stages in the process. Looks like there might be a sale coming in the spring...


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2013)

Did someone say Spring Sale????!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 4, 2013)

these things grow pretty fast. I have a fischeri and a Waunakee Sunset x manzurii that will probably bloom this summer that I got from flasks back in may


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> 453 La Vingtaine
> 443 Evening Blaze
> 445 Waunakee Wonder 'High Point' HCC x Waunakee Sunset





littlefrog said:


> Just for kicks, here is my box from Chuck today.
> 
> 443 - Evening Blaze
> 444 - Twilight 'Rising Rocket' x dalessandroi
> ...



Please don't forget to support your addicted friends' habits.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2013)

Rob, please save a couple of the manzurii crosses for me.


----------



## iwillard (Dec 4, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> 453 La Vingtaine
> 443 Evening Blaze
> 445 Waunakee Wonder 'High Point' HCC x Waunakee Sunset



I also ordered 453 La Vingtaine (half flask) and 445. 

This will be my first attempt at seedling,Chuck was kind enough to tell me what to do yet getting very nervous here.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2013)

littlefrog said:


> Just for kicks, here is my box from Chuck today.
> 
> 446 - Acker's Ballerina x besseae v. flavum
> 458 - besseae v. flavum
> ...


Save a couple of these for me too please Rob!!


----------



## junglejim (Dec 5, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> these things grow pretty fast. I have a fischeri and a Waunakee Sunset x manzurii that will probably bloom this summer that I got from flasks back in may



Yes, the Waunakee Sunset x manzurii has been the fastest growers of all the little phraglings I've gotten from Chuck.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2013)

Great hauls


----------

